

Is F8 being used for phishing? - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/08/24/is-f8-being-used-for-phishing/

======
ryanwaggoner
F8 is Facebook's developer conference, not their platform. Their platform,
surprisingly enough, is called Facebook Platform.

~~~
mspeiser
I stand corrected. Thanks.

------
sh1mmer
I don't see any evidence being provided for the Facebook platform being used
to help spammers, other than anecdotal evidence of people changing their login
credentials and still being seen to send spam.

I think it would be interesting if it were shown that opening the platform
directly led to exploits being used for spam, but this article doesn't seem to
have any actual evidence. It's entirely speculative.

------
mnemonik
I remember when MySpace first started getting really spammy. If the consumers
have moved to Facebook, eventually the spammers will figure out a way to
follow. Check out this BBC piece on the ease of creating a phishing
application:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/7375772.s...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/7375772.stm)

------
ggrot
F8 = FB = facebook?

------
babyshake
This is a major issue for Facebook. I've noticed that I'm getting more spam
from friends also.

------
mspeiser
F8 is Facebook's (FB) developer platform. The intent was to question if F8
opened a hole for phishers / spammers.

